# Repair procedure



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Has anyone sent anything to Philips for repair before? I'm sending my Classic back to Philips for a warranty repair. I arranged via the online chat support, but don't think the guy was English and confused me a little.

It's being picked up next week and he said, "Please provide the filling for the box as courier will have one and do not attach any detachable accessories"

So I don't need to box it up? Was just given a reference number, so guess the courier have all the paper work?


----------



## VTG (Dec 11, 2010)

I've had my Gaggia Classic sent for a warranty repair through Philips back in 2012 and they had Interlink Express to collect it.

If it's still the same the courier should supply the packaging and yes they would have the paper work to hand. Just need to watch them box it up when they come lol

My Classic came back roughly about a week or two with the problem rectified (leaky steam wand at the joint), serviced, cleaned and ready to go. They even changed my machine's solenoid valve to the bigger one.

All the best.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks, mines being picked up by DPD and have just got an email giving details on what to do.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Just checked the repair status.... REPLACED RUBINETTO, PUMP, SOLENOID AND GROUP GASKET.

Problem was a leaky steam wand.


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

This is interesting... I need to send mine for repair/replacement...

Mine came from Amazon about 9 months ago. I was initially going to go through Amazon rather than Philips - should I? Or will they just send me to Philips ultimately in any case?

I don't remember completing my warranty card. Will this be a problem??


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Go via Amazon it's far more likely to be a less painful procedure that way.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I found a Gaggia shop in the outlet mall off the M62 at Castleford the other day. This might be of interest to any members oop norff, it did have some reconditioned machines on offer although I didn't make a note of the prices.

Ian


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> I found a Gaggia shop in the outlet mall off the M62 at Castleford the other day. This might be of interest to any members oop norff, it did have some reconditioned machines on offer although I didn't make a note of the prices.
> 
> Ian


Yes, been in there many times but it's totally independent and nothing to do with Gaggia officially I believe:

http://www.homewares.co.uk/gaggiaspecialists/30039.html


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

I got mine from Amazon last September but could not return it to them, says... "Return Window expired on 10 October 2013".


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

ring them and ask as this is a warranty issue rather than a simple return.


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Charliej said:


> ring them and ask as this is a warranty issue rather than a simple return.


It's with Philips now, fixed and ready to be returned


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes, I got the same rebuke from Amazon.... Guess I'll have to go direct to Philips.

I'm pretty sure I didn't complete my registration/warranty card - will this be a problem?


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't think I did either. I spoke to support via the online chat who just asked for serial number and purchase date.


----------

